# CRPG Evolved: Curse of the Azure Bonds (full/taking alternates)



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 14, 2006)

The land of Cormyr is in political upheaval.  King Azoun IV is dead, the noble houses are grasping for every measure of power they can claim, and the army of the Purple Dragons struggles to keep order and prevent civil war.  

And where is the Steel Regent, Princess Nacacia, during all this mess?  She's traipsed off with her longtime paramour, Gharri of Gond from the temple of Gond in Tilverton.  And no one seen her in almost a tenday.  Calls have gone out throughout the land for anyone willing to aid in the search.  A large reward is promised for anyone who can find her.

Word of this reaches you in Hillsfar, so you decide to hop down to Tilverton to see what the word is.  The journey is mostly uneventful for your group as you make camp still a half-day's journey from Cormyr's northernmost city.

That's when all nine hells break loose.

You awake the next morning in an unfamiliar inn room with aching heads.  Worse, all of your posessions are gone.  You've been robbed of everything you had that wasn't nailed down the night before, leaving nothing but the clothes on your backs!  And that's not all.  Five blue tattoo-like markings now adorn your upper-right forearms (if you look at the back of your hand, the marks would be facing you).  

Luckily they seemed to have missed your emergency coin stash.  You each have 300 platinum, and even more mysteries on your hands than you originally planned.

*Curse of the Azure Bonds Evolved* 

This game is based on the gold-box D&D computer RPG from ca. 1990 of the same name, which was in turn based on a novel and P&P module of the same name.  Only this incarnation of the adventure will use the current rules and Forgotten Realms timeframe.  Yes I know that according to FR canon Tilverton is now a city of shades or somesuch.  Well, we're screwing canon in this case.  The shades never came and took Tilverton away or whatever they did.  Get it?  Got it?  Good.  The premise pretty much remains the same, you arrive in Tilverton intent on rescuing a princess only to find yourself robbed blind and in posession of a new funky set of tattoos.  These marks both serve as shackles for your characters, and the key to their salvation.

There's an added twist as well.  Not only will the PHB be allowed, but also Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved and all the races and classes and alternate rules in that book.  The AE races will be treated as ubitquitous; they've always been around but you just don't hear much about them.  You're just as likely to bump into an AE race NPC as a PHB race one.

Starting level: 5
Alignments: any nonevil

Abilities: 4d6 drop low, reroll ones (at invisiblecastle.com, you can use the 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2) command, and post the results).

Races allowed: from the PHB, FR campaign setting, or AE

Classes: from PHB or AE.  You can start with racial levels, but not evolved levels.  You'll find out how to access evolved levels as we go along.

Notes on AE spellcasters: Wisdom-based spellcasters from AE will be considered "divine casters" and should pick a patron deity.  Witches require the holy symbol of their deity as a focus instead of a spell component pouch and can ignore spell failure as long as they have the medallion at hand.  Intelligence-based spellcasters are considered "arcane."  The mage blade chooses if he is arcane or divine, and the choice is binding unless he multiclasses.  Multiclass casters can have both intelligence and wisdom as casting abilities and track their spellslots separately, but this can induce MADness.

Equipment: You've been cleaned out!    Everything save for a set of clothing and 300 PP is gone.   

Other questions?: Fire away.

*Update: The 6 initial players will be the first 6 who finish up their characters from those who've already posted.  Alternates are always welcome, and will be considered in order of posting if anyone drops.*


----------



## coridan (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi!  are you still recruiting, or is it too late to join?

Arcana Evolved, huh?  Must investigate!  How about the AE spellcasting system?

CB


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 14, 2006)

There's still plenty of room.  In fact you're my first customer.  

The general rule of thumb when running a D&D/AE hybrid (the way I do it and the way I've seen a lot of other message board posters do it) is that AE spellcasters use the AE spellcasting system, and D&D spellcasters use the D&D system.  It keeps everything relatively consistent and balanced.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm... this sounds interesting.  I'm actually DM'ing the predecessor (Pool of Radiance) on this board currently. 

Since I don't have any AU/AE books, I would be looking into standard PHB material for a character (druid maybe).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm... this sounds interesting.    I'm actually DM'ing playing the predecessor (Pool of Radiance) on this board currently.   

I'll dust off my copies of AE & FRCS and consider what to submit.

Hi Thanee!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm... I've always liked AE, a whole big bunch!  I don't suppose you have Transcendence, do you Eva?  I have a couple concepts in mind, one of which is a Totem Speaker.

Another question, what if you have a magister or mageblade?  Those classes are somewhat dependent on an external item, particularly the magister.  Would they be missing their staff or athame?  I know you said they have nothing but cash and clothes, but...   ???


----------



## Falkus (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm, I've got an idea for a rogue. I don't have AE, so I'll stick with the PHB.

Dominic Vasquez, gambler and adventurer by preference, lock-smith and burglar when necessary.

Description: Dominic stands at six feet exactly, and tends to be dressed fairly extravegently in flamboyany fashions. Likes caps and hats with a feather in them. He has long, red hair, and deep blue eyes.

Aligment: C-G

Background: Dominic hails from foreign locales. He's a traveler, and has been for a number of years. Usually by choice, but he's had to leave town one step ahead of an angry mob on more than occasion.

Generally a good natured person, gambling is his one weakness. Whenever there's an opportunity to make a wager, he takes it. And whenever he has an opportunity to shift the laws of chance, he takes that too. Loaded dice, cards up his sleeve, it's the one moral weakness of an otherwise nice guy.

When not frequenting a local gambling den or casino, Dominic usually passes time by signing up with a local adventuring party, and seeking fame and fortune the hard way. He's an adequate lock and trap-smith, and pretty good at sneaking around.

He was passing through Hillsfar when he heard of the opportunity in Tilverton. He sought out a group of like-minded individuals, and decided to followw through on it.

Stats:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=562077

Str: 11
Dex: 16
Con: 11
Int: 15
Wis: 10
Cha: 16 (fourth level point put here)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2006)

D&D 3.5 feats? (TWF and no ambidexterity)

D&D or AE skills (sneak vs ms & hide)

Ritual feat at 1st level for AU characters?

Tumble checks static DC for D&D or opposed roll AU style?

AU style fort death save instead of flat death at -10?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you have Transcendence




I do, but I've only read the first couple chapters.  The ability-evolved levels and totem speaker look ok, but I'm still reading (and reserve the right to veto) anything else.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> what if you have a magister or a mage blade?




Mage blades and magisters will need a day to reattune to a new athame or staff.  Magisters in this game will only need a day to attune to a new staff if their current staff is broken or if they find a new one they'd rather be attuned to.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> D&D 3.5 feats? (TWF and no ambidexterity)
> 
> D&D or AE skills (sneak vs ms & hide)
> 
> ...




Ugh, how could I have been so careless as to not cover these basic items?    

TWF, no ambidex

Sneak skill replaces MS and hide (basically you have one dex-based skill for all your stealthy endeavors.  ACP applies).

AE characters get the ceremonial feat (if they have a truename) or talent (if unbound).  D&D characters get an additional feat.

Opposed roll tumble checks (if you try to tumble past someone to avoid AOO, the opponent rolls an attack roll to set the DC you have to beat with your tumble check.)

AE style dying rules (disabled between 0 HP and -(con bonus), dying between (con bonus and con bonus -10) and dead below con bonus -10).


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2006)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=564172

Tried the grid type but got confused so I went with a straight roll type and got

18
15
14
11
9
9

Xi-Selorn
Giant 3 warmain 2
Large giant
Str 20
Dex 14
Con 16
Int 9
Wis 13
Cha 9

Hp 10 +2d10 +2d12 +15 +6
AC 12 (-1 size, +2 dex, +1 natural) Touch 11, Flat footed 10
F +9, R +3, W +3
Init +2
BAB +4
Grapple +13
Attacks
X +9 melee dX+5
Stomp 10 ft radius DC 15 balance check

Feats: Combat Reflexes (B), Intuitive Sense (C), Intuitive Sense Improved (C), Stomp, Sturdy(B), 

Skills
Intimidate +5
Knowledge History +0
Knowledge Nobility +0

Equip 300 pp


----------



## Falkus (Aug 16, 2006)

And here's my character sheet:

Str: 11
Dex: 16
Con: 11
Int: 15
Wis: 10
Cha: 16 (fourth level point put here)

BaB: +3
Melee Attack: +3
Finesse Melee attack: +6
Ranged Attack: +6

HP: 17 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=564183 
AC: 13
Initiative: +3

Fort: +1
Ref: +7
Will: +1

Skills
Balance: 4 (7)
Bluff: 8 (11)
Craft (Mechanical): 4 (6)
Diplomacy: 4 (7)
Disable Device: 8 (10)
Escape Artist: 4 (7)
Forgery: 8 (10)
Gather Information: 8 (11)
Open Lock: 8 (11)
Search: 8 (10)
Sneak: 8 (11)
Sleight of hand: 8 (11)
Tumble: 8 (11)

Feats: Rapid Shot, Rapid reload, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapons Finesse
Class Abilities: Sneak Attack +3d6, trapfinding, evasion, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2006)

Now I'm thinking Giant 3 warmain 2. Size large, combat reflexes is the start for a brick.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 16, 2006)

this sounds interesting, have room for one more?

thinking either fighter/barb or a paladin


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2006)

I shall be a litorian totem speaker.  Stats as follows: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=564865

I shall hope to get her finished by Thursday.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2006)

How tough will it be to acquire large weapons or armor? I'm debating going Oathsworn or monk with a grappling focus or warmain with a grappling focus.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 16, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> How tough will it be to acquire large weapons or armor? I'm debating going Oathsworn or monk with a grappling focus or warmain with a grappling focus.




Well, without giving too much of what you'll be up against away, I don't think it'll be too difficult to find appropriate gear to suit a giant warmain's fancy, whether he likes the sword-and board, just sword, or no weapon approach.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2006)

Rolls

[SBLOCK=Dawn]*Dawn*
*Female Lightfoot Halfling, 5th-Level Druid* (XP 10,000)
*Small Humanoid (Halfling)*

*Hit Dice:* 5d8+10 (?? hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 20 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+3 Dex, +1 size, +1 luck), touch 15, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+3
*Attack:* -
*Full Attack:* -
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Lightfoot Halfling Traits, Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy +8, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure, Wild Shape 1/day
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +9 (+2 vs fear, +4 vs fey spell-like abilities)
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 13
*Skills:* Concentration +10(8), Handle Animal +6[10](5), Heal +5(2), Hide +7(0), Knowledge (nature) +8(5), Listen +13(8), Move Silently +5(0), Spot +11(8), Spellcraft +8(7), Survival[aboveground] +10[12](5)
*Feats:* Druid Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency (except Tower Shield), Luck of Heroes [Regional], Spell Focus (conjuration), Augment Summoning
*Home Region:* The Western Heartlands
*Patron Deity:* Mielikki
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

Dawn is a petite, young halfling woman with shoulder-long auburn hair and curious grey-green eyes. She dresses in practical leather clothing with a wide grey-green hooded cloak.

Dawn speaks Common, Halfling, Chondathan, Druidic and Sylvan.

*Spells:* As 5th-level druid
_Spells per Day: (5/4/3/2; save DC 13 + spell level; +1 Conjuration):_
0 - 5 slots free;
1st - 4 slots free;
2nd - 3 slots free;
3rd - 2 slots free.

*Equipment:* Traveler's Outfit, Blue Tattoo; 300 pp, 0 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp.

*Kooga, Ape Companion:* Large Animal; HD 4d8+11; hp ??; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk/Grp +3/+12; Atk/full Atk 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+5) and Bite +2 melee (1d6+2); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SQ Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +14(Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.
_Tricks:_ Attack, Attack All, Come, Defend, Down, Stay, Track.

*Background:* ~BACKGROUND~[/SBLOCK]

Some questions:
How are hit points done (how are hit points done for animal companions, same as for PCs?)?
What sources can we use for feats and spells and the likes?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2006)

I've come up with a concept for Charum the human monk. Here are the stats. Details will follow in a couple of days. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=566066


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2006)

I would like to put forward a friendly arguement Eva.  You wish the AU spellcasters to have all their healing spells to be exotic.  However, most of the AU healing spells are, pound for pound, less powerful than the regular D&D spells.  _Lesser battle healing_ is a 2nd level spell that does 1d6 + 1 point per level (up to +10) of healing.  _Greater battle healing_ is a 5th level spell that does 1d6 per caster level, up to 15d6.  Those are far less powerful than any of the _cure wounds_.  The _transfer wounds_ spells are even less powerful, having a lower level cap and leaving either the caster (if self-cast) or the recipient with some subdual damage.  No one in this campaign will be able to do more than _lesser transfer wounds_ or _lesser battle healing_.

Death and dying are much more likely in AU/AE, and recovering from fights is tougher.  Returning from the dead is extremely difficult in AU/AE magic.  

I would like to request that AU/AE casters be allowed to keep what healing spells they may have at the levels and complexity given.  Even a magister would not be too much different than, say, a sorcerer attempting a UMD on a clerical wand.  It's a small perk, arcane casters being able to heal, but I would argue that it would not be game breaking to allow AU/AE casters to do it within their own spellcasting system.

I know I am overstating my case, but I wanted to make my arguement clear.  I have no problem with going with the AU/AE healing spells as exotic if necessary, I just wanted to let my feelings and arguements on the subject be known.


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you still have room for one more? I've been looking for a place to use my AE book for a while.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 17, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I would like to put forward a friendly arguement Eva.  You wish the AU spellcasters to have all their healing spells to be exotic.  However, most of the AU healing spells are, pound for pound, less powerful than the regular D&D spells.  _Lesser battle healing_ is a 2nd level spell that does 1d6 + 1 point per level (up to +10) of healing.  _Greater battle healing_ is a 5th level spell that does 1d6 per caster level, up to 15d6.  Those are far less powerful than any of the _cure wounds_.  The _transfer wounds_ spells are even less powerful, having a lower level cap and leaving either the caster (if self-cast) or the recipient with some subdual damage.  No one in this campaign will be able to do more than _lesser transfer wounds_ or _lesser battle healing_.
> 
> Death and dying are much more likely in AU/AE, and recovering from fights is tougher.  Returning from the dead is extremely difficult in AU/AE magic.
> 
> ...




I suppose it shouldn't be a problem.  I use the rule when I'm doing AE/D&D games set in Dragonlance, where the distinction of who has healing magic and who doesn't is very important in therms of the setting's metaplot.  But for FR, the distinction isn't as important.  I'll allow magisters and runethanes to use healing spells, even though they are "arcane" casters.  The distinction of divine vs. arcane caster is still relevant for PrC qualifications and the special abilities of certain classes.

Thanee: For your character, max HP for your first HD, and roll the rest.  For your animal companion, start with the HP amount listed in the MM, and roll the bonus hit dice.  I have most WotC (up to the spell compendium) and a lot of 3rd party sources, plus the AE Transcendence and Spell Treasury.  If you're considering a non-core source for something, double-check to make sure I know where to find it!    

Raylis and bluegodjanus:  best hurry.  I'll only be taking 6 and I have 8 prospective players, 5 of whom already have work on the board.

From here on any new posters will most likely be considered alternates.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Eva.  I don't think it is even relavant for my character, but I just wanted to throw that out there for any arcane AE characters.  

Are we using Hero Points?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 17, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Are we using Hero Points?




Certainly


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 17, 2006)

Stat rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=566253
HP rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=566291

EDIT: Changed my mind on build, thus my roll for HP changed to reflect new HD.

And character is complete: http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/view.php?id=32728


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, and about our secret stash of money:
Should we buy equipment with that now, or wait until in-game to go shopping for replacement gear?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2006)

Okiday, done with my character!  She's ready to be approved/disapproved/picked apart. 

[sblock]*Sidra
Female Litorian Totem Speaker 5*
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Region:* Western Heartlands
*Height:* 6' 4''
*Weight:* 185lbs
*Hair:* Blonde
*Eyes:* Gray
*Age:* 22

*Str:* 13 (+1) 
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [+2 racial]
*Con:* 11 (+0)  
*Int:* 11 (+0) 
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [-2 racial, +1 level] 
*Cha:* 15 (+2)  

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Dex, -2 Wis, low-light vision, +2 racial bonus on Intimidate, Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival.  Mind of the Green, 3 minor totem traits (Bestial Fangs, Cunning, and Endurance), voice of reason.

*Hit Dice:* 5d8+5 (from endurance totem trait)
*HP:* 37
*AC:* 12 (+2 Dex) [touch 12, flat-footed N/A]
*ACP:* 0
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +3 [+1 base, +2 Dex]
Will +7 [+4 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +3/+4
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d6+1/x2/P, bite)  
*Ranged Atk:* +5 

*Skills:*
Bluff +3 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +1 The Voice]
Concentration +5 [5 ranks, +0 Con]
Diplomacy +13 [8 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 synergy, +1 The Voice]
Gather Information +3 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +1 The Voice]
Handle Animal +12 [8 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 cunning]
Heal +13 [8 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 synergy]
Intimidate +4 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial]
Knowledge (geography) +5 [5 ranks, +0 Int]
Knowledge (litorians) +2 [0 ranks, +0 Int, +2 racial]
Knowledge (nature) +6 [6 ranks, +0 Int]
Listen +10 [5 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial]
Perform (storytelling) +4 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 The Voice]
Ride +4 [0 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy]
Search +4 [+0 Int, +2 racial]
Sense Motive +10 [8 ranks, +2 Cha]
Sneak +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
Spot +10 [5 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial]
Survival +12 [8 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial, +2 cunning]

*Feats:*
Intuitive Sense (1st level ceremonial) [Doesn’t lose her Dex bonus to AC when flat-footed or being attacked by an invisible or unknown opponent]
The Voice (1st level talent)
Intuitive Sense (3rd level) [Cannot be flanked]

*Languages:*  Common, Litorian

*Spell Slots* – 4/3/2
*Spells Readied* DC +3
0th – 5 _canny effort, contact, enchanting flavor, hygiene, sense thoughts_
1st – 4 _charm, glamour, mind stab, lesser transfer wounds_
2nd – 2 _blinding light, gusting wind_

*Equipment*
Traveler’s outfit

*Money*
300pp

*Appearance:*  Sidra is a very pale litorian, with blonde fur and pale gray eyes.  She moves with the grace characteristic of her kind, but also with an air of self-assurance that’s hard to define.  

*Personality:*  Sidra is generally a peaceful person, given to mending rifts and calming ruffled feathers.  Anything that moves her to anger or violence is very bad indeed, and it causes her to agonize over it later.

*Background:*  Sidra grew up in an area of vast grassy plains in the Western Heartlands.  Like most folk of that area, she grew up self-sufficient and sturdy, something enhanced by her tribe’s friendship with a tribe of wemics.  Though she lacked the characteristic bloodlust of many of their kind, she had something else; a voice and talent for diplomacy, and a deep and abiding respect for all live, animal, litorian, human, wemic, or other.

Her talents led her to the path of the totem speaker, and what she discovered there of herself convinced her of the rightness of this calling.  While her tribe was content to raid and defend, to fight and flee, Sidra felt that the strains of life were pulling her farther away from simply calming the violence of her own small area.

Sidra’s calm words and deep intuitive knowledge of other’s hearts have led her out of the Heartlands and into the Dalelands, and from there to Cormyr and Tilverton.  She had tried to leave ease and peace in her wake, but something has been dragging her onward nevertheless…[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Aug 17, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

For your approval
edit: added HP
[sblock]

Name: Ferrik of Rasheman
Race: Human
Class: Fighter 3/Barbarian 2
HD/Hp: 3d10+2d12+10; hp 43 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=566390 
Init: +2
Speed: 40 ft
AC: 12 (+2 dex)
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+9
Attack: +9 Unarmed (1d3+4)
Full Attack: +9 Unarmed (1d3+4)
Special Qualities: Rage 1/day, Uncanny Dodge, Fast Movement
Saves: Fort +8, Reflex +3, Will -1
Abilities: Str 18 Dex 15 Con 15 Int 13 Wis 8 Cha 13
Skills: Jump +12  [8], Sneak +6 [4], Listen +0 [2], Survival +6 [8], Sense Motive +1 [3]
Feats: Power Attack (B), Cleave (BH), Quickdraw, Combat Expertise (B), Weapon Focus (greatsword), Improved Unarmed strike (B)
Align: CG
Languages: Common, Giant

Possessions: blue tattoo, leather pants, 300pp
Notes: 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=566351 4th level AB went to Wisdom

Description: Standing at 6’7” Ferrik is best described as big. He wears his raven black hair down to the top of his shoulder blades but keeps his face clean shaven. His body is criss crossed with battle scars and there are three matching scars crossing his hazel eyes. In addition to a pair of worn leather breeches he wears a broad grin on his face and always seems not be paying his fullest attention. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 17, 2006)

bluegodjanus said:
			
		

> Oh, and about our secret stash of money:
> Should we buy equipment with that now, or wait until in-game to go shopping for replacement gear?




The shopping will be done in-game.  It's part of the fun of this type of scenario.    

On further consideration, we'll go with 7 instead of 6 six no one who's posted recently will get shafted.  The first guy who replied hasn't even been online since monday, so, you snooze you lose as they say.

*Current roster* 

Raylis: playing Ferrik, human fighter/barb
Isida Kep'Tukari: playing Sidra, litorian totem speaker
bluegodjanus: playing Maesnir, verrik ritual warrior
Scotley: playing Charum, human monk
Thanee: playing Dawn, halfling druid
Voadam: playing Xi-Selorn, giant giant/warmain
Falkus: playing Dominic, human rogue

and in the immortal words of Wayne Campbell, _Game on!_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Thanee: For your character, max HP for your first HD, and roll the rest.  For your animal companion, start with the HP amount listed in the MM, and roll the bonus hit dice.  I have most WotC (up to the spell compendium) and a lot of 3rd party sources, plus the AE Transcendence and Spell Treasury.  If you're considering a non-core source for something, double-check to make sure I know where to find it!




Ok, thanks! 

And a little heads up... I will be away from saturday to tuesday/wednesday, but afterwards I have plenty time again.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

Hadn't noticed yesterday, that the IC is already up. Will post there soon. 

Will you open a Rogue's Gallery thread to have the character sheets easily accessible?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes I should.

done


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

Something for you to consider about rolling hit points:

In my game I'm using a minimum threshold for hit points equal to half the HD (i.e. 5+ on a d10), so you cannot go lower than that. This prevents PCs with extraordinary low hit points while staying very close to the average roll still (closer than when you allow a re-roll, for example).

I find this especially important for warrior-types, where a high Hit Die is one of the more important class features... negating this advantage with some unlucky dice rolls just never suited me well and surely doesn't improve on the fun one has with such a class. This way everyone has at least slightly below average hit points, and the chance to get really high hit points does not improve in any noteworthy way. It only removes the possibility to get really low hit points.

Just something to consider. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry, had to make a sudden business trip, so I'm a little behind. I'll post in the IC now and get Charum up tonight.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2006)

A question about AE races... what _is_ a litorian? Some kind of catfolk?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, very honorable, tribal lion people.  Strong sense of personal honor.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry about that Eva, I read that a little too fast.


----------



## Shanderson (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey there! I've been away for a while and I'm lookin for a new game to join in on and this one looks good. Now, I have an idea, but it hinges alot on wether I'll be able to use Savage Species or not. Cause what I'm thinkin is, using the monster progression, a young troll, just a couple years old.


The first thing he remembers is waking up alone, in the middle of nowhere. He had to fend for himself from day one, he had to get tough or die. His instincts wouldn’t lead him astray, so he listened to them, but seeing as how he was smarter and more logical than most others of his kind he quickly learned the language of the humans he would come to hunt. After he cleared out one village he would move onto the next, and to the next. One village, however, fought back. It hired a small group of heros and mercenaries to take care of the young troll. They were surprisingly outmatched. He quickly leapt at the spell caster, plunging his claws through him and dropping him. Then he went to work on the sneaky one behind him, and he didn’t fare much better, then he made his way to the unarmored priest who put up a bit of a fight but was quickly vanquished, and last but not least, the larger than normal warrior. He smelled like a crossbreed between an ogre and human, he looked like one too, this one put up a big fight, but was subdued by the young trolls rending claws and his gaping maw.
He never had anyone to tell him what was right and what was wrong so he just did what he needed to survive and he didn’t care about the cost of his actions, he lives in the here and the now. Although he doesn't need to eat he still does, usually one human sized meal a day, mostly for the taste.

So ... whatcha think?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

Back now.  Will read/post later this evening, when I got everything sorted out...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2006)

Eva: [sblock]In regarding the Knowledge (nobility and royalty) check, I got a 14.[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 24, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]High-ranking clergy in many lands have political and social standing of nobility in most lands.  As leader of the church of Gond in the holiest city of Gond on mainland Faerun, Gharri would surely have such standing.  A princess marrying a priest would not be out of the question.  In fact it may be more difficult for the cleric to get approval from the church than for the prince or princess to get approval from the family, depending on the church in question.  [/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 24, 2006)

Shanderson: I'll put your name in the hopper, but you'll need a different concept as I don't use Savage Species and moreover, that's a little too off-the-wall for my tastes.


----------



## Shanderson (Aug 24, 2006)

Fair enough. 

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 24, 2006)

*Application for Alt Character*

I have a rogue I wrote up that's looking for a home. I don't have the Monte Cook books (I'll probably pick them up at some point considering all the praise they get), though.

Anyways, here's Loric Dy'Neren. Half Elven Rogue. Education will be one of his first level feats (the one that opens up all knowledge skills as class skills) and he'll have full skill points into Use Magic Device.

[SBLOCK]“Brain over brawn, my boy, brain over brawn.”

Loric heard that phrase countless times as a child and heeded every word.

Loric is the Half Elven son of a human Wizard named Cedric Dy’Neren and a Moon Elf Cleric of Sehanine Moonbow named Caletha. His father was the last of a faded line of nobility, not that he’d be able to lay claim to any fortune or title if there was one. He’s, technically, a bastard, since his parents never married. But that’s never bothered him. His parents’ adventures before settling down left them with enough coin to keep them comfortable and he had a happy childhood.

What has bothered him (and his father besides) is while he inherited his father’s intelligence (and plain looks); he’s unable to cast so much as a single cantrip. The Weave remains out of his reach. That wasn’t from a lack of trying as he constantly had his nose in one book or another. But arcane capability, if not knowledge, has been forever denied him. 

That’s where Uncle Simon steps in. Good friend and fellow adventurer of Cedric and Caletha, Simon Oakelfire, Halfling and Rogue, saw much potential in young Loric. Whenever he’d visit, the Halfling would say “Put down those books, boy, and let Uncle Simon teach you a trick or two.” Loric was a quick study with a bit of dexterity to match. Simon enjoyed teaching him greatly. “Not all tricks involve bits of insects, flashing lights and loud bangs. Some require subtlety, patience, and what you pick your nose with. Always use your head, boy; but never forget your fingers.” So it was that Loric learned quite a few tricks he would come to use often later in life. Uncle Simon would certainly be proud if he could see him now.

But when Loric was 18 years old, Uncle Simon disappeared. While his visits were random in length, he typically wrote a note or two between. But this time, there was nothing and Loric hasn’t seen him since. 

This wasn’t to be his last disappointment.

When Loric turned 20, his mother was called to service by her Church. Three weeks later, his father received a message that was sympathetic, yet without details. His mother died honorably, it said, while serving her Goddess. Be proud of her and honor her memory always. There was no word on where or how she died or invitation to a funeral. Cedric was devastated and tried everything he could to divine what had happened to his beloved. He was unsuccessful and died three years later still without knowing. The priests told Loric it was his father’s heart. Knowing the sadness his father has been through, Loric didn’t doubt them.

After burying his father, Loric saw no reason to stay at his house. He decided to catch a first hand view of the world, sold all of what was now his estate, and headed to Waterdeep to seek weapon training and adventure. 

That was two years ago and since then he’s used his skills, involving both brains and fingers, all over Faerun. He’s also learned a lesson not learned from childhood. Sometimes neither brains nor fingers have the answer, but the sharp end of a rapier will work in a pinch. 

Currently, Loric is looking for his next job…
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanee, is it mielikki druids who can wear certain ranger appropriate metal armors without penalty?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2006)

Correct.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 25, 2006)

Hence the reason I didn't get on Thanee's case about it.  I knows my FR rules exceptions.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

Also added some really basic equipment to my sheet (as listed in the IC).

I guess it's not a problem to find holly & misteltoe? I just thought a druid would rather collect those herself, instead of getting it from some vendor. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 25, 2006)

You can find it without much trouble.  It grows wild in these parts.

Brogarn: you are in the hopper.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 25, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Brogarn: you are in the hopper.





Sweet. Got any coffee in here?

*picks up an out of date People magazine and takes a seat*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

> bluegodjanus: playing Maesnir, verrik ritual warrior




And one more AE/AU question... what's a Verrik? 

@bluegodjanus: It would be a good idea to post your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery for easy reference (esp. useful for the DM).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 26, 2006)

Verrik appear human at first glance, but their dark-red skin is unlike any human hue.  They have very rational minds and a knack for psionics (AE psionics which is rolled into the magic system.)  By the RAW humans and verrik can't mate but recently a few feats have cropped up on diamondthrone.com about what would result from such an occurence.  (apparently Monte Cook and Steve Creech have the same sort of hate-on about half-breeds).  I'll reserve my ruling on the matter until it's necessary to know in-game.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 26, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Sweet. Got any coffee in here?
> 
> *picks up an out of date People magazine and takes a seat*




Regular or decaf?


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 26, 2006)

Regular, please. 

Oh, and black.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2006)

I take it the crossbow is masterwork? Standard price for regular gear? Just need to update my sheet.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 30, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I take it the crossbow is masterwork? Standard price for regular gear? Just need to update my sheet.




Yes.  Dominic's thieves' tools are masterwork as well.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2006)

A quick request for the DM to handle all the rolls and just tell us results.

As a player I don't care about rolling myself or even knowing the exact number results of the rolls other than hp of damage, I just want to work off descriptions.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, fear me and my mighty +4 to hit 1d2 (nonlethal) damage punches! 

Ok, I guess, I made the save, so you might have gotten away _this time_!

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I'm fine either way with the rolls.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, fear me and my mighty +4 to hit 1d2 (nonlethal) damage punches!
> 
> Ok, I guess, I made the save, so you might have gotten away _this time_!
> 
> ...




Yes, the small druid's humanoid unbuffed punches are the choice of attack form I'd fear being turned against me if you become an opponent . . .  Somehow I have this image of Xi being entangled in huge cloth tablecoverings with a little halfling druidess saying "They're made from all natural plant fibers you know!"

I rolled fairly well, while most everyone rolled extremely well. We will see if it is enough for the big warrior not to go berserk and start geshtomping.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 18, 2006)

I can handle all the dice-rolling for combat situations if you want.  It may speed things up.  Just make sure your actions are clear, and plan ahead (especially if you have a low initiative roll, you may want to post contingent actions if bad guys go down before it's your turn to act).  For non-combat rolls I'll leave it up to you if you want me to roll for you or if you want to roll yourself.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd like that Eva, thanks.

btw, I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 20, 2006)

it doesn't matter to me whether we roll the dice or not


...go -1 Will saves, going to go out on a limb here and say a 13 doesn't quite cut it, _  Go for the eyes Boo, go for the Eyes! Ruuushk! _


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

Speaking of Mistletoe... what _is_ with our equipment (the little we got)?

What did we keep and what not, when they put us into the cell?
Or did we recover anything (and I simply missed that...  ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Speaking of Mistletoe... what _is_ with our equipment (the little we got)?
> 
> What did we keep and what not, when they put us into the cell?
> Or did we recover anything (and I simply missed that...  ).
> ...




I believe our friendly Harper/Thieves' Guildmaster stole back all they took off us.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 10, 2006)

Everything was returned except Dawn's holly and mistletoe, which unfortunately got smooshed and mangled  %P


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

Fair enough. 

Bye
Thanee


----------

